# Exhaust Hymer/Mercedes



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Having exhausted all other avenues, I'm hoping some one here can help.

My exhaust is on it's last legs and here I am in Spain. After 6 months on winter quarters I have to head back to the UK via Portugal. I have asked around and searched the net, but so far no one seems to know where I could get a new exhaust fitted.

There are plenty of tyre companies around but none that fit exhausts. So if anyone knows of any company, in Spain, Portugal or even Western France ( if I get that far) that do exhausts I would be grateful.

The only translation in Spanish that I can find for exhaust is "extractor" and that doesn't help. 

Pete 8)


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know if they do exhausts but the Feu Vert French group generally stock a lot of spare car parts. If yours is a Mercedes Sprinter base you may be in with a chance.
I know there's a Feu Vert near the Villsom Campsite in Dos Hermanas just outside Seville. If you are passing that way it might be worth looking them up. I seem to remember the access is good and there's a large carpark.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

McGeemobile said:


> I don't know if they do exhausts but the Feu Vert French group generally stock a lot of spare car parts. If yours is a Mercedes Sprinter base you may be in with a chance.
> I know there's a Feu Vert near the Villsom Campsite in Dos Hermanas just outside Seville. If you are passing that way it might be worth looking them up. I seem to remember the access is good and there's a large carpark.


Thanks for that. I'm planning to visit Seville on my way to Portugal.

Seville is only a couple of hours from here so I will give that a go.

Pete 8)


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Another possibility. It sounds like you are in South East Spain. There's a really helpful motorhome dealer in Elche who speaks perfect English. He specialises in Hymer and the GPS co-ords are 

N 38deg 15.013min W )deg 41.832min.
They call it Elche Camper Repairs, and it's worth dropping by if you are near as they also have a decent shop as well as mechanical side.
Good luck.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*exhaust*

Exhaust====Tubo de Escape (es-cap-ay)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

could you not patch it up until you get home?


empty tin cans with both ends cut off & cut down the length of the can nicely wraps around exhaust pipes, fixed with wire or jubilee clips ( if not long enough undo a couple & link them together


you could also get some gungun or similar exhaust putty to finally seal the gaps


----------

